
Demand for Data Puts Engineers in Spotlight - byrneseyeview
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/technology/17data.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all
======
byrneseyeview
"Cisco is just one of the many companies — and the Energy Department’s
Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory — working on the challenge of making
data centers operate more like seamless machines"

This is just one of many articles -- and the "hotdog's" sign I saw on a bodega
this morning -- requiring a more attentive editor.

